# Frozen milk question



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Sorry, this might be a bit long. ;-)This is our second winter with frozen goat milk. We started freezing our excess in the fall so we would have enough to carrry us through to the next kidding season. We have NDs. We dried our llast doe off around Christmas.
The last batch of milk I thawed seperated into a yellow liquid and a lumpy white mixture.
Some milk was filtered directly into the quart bags and frozen immediately, but some had been filtered into the glass ball jars for a few days before being put in the bags and frozen. Could this be why some milk is doing this when thawing? We used the same procedures last year with no problems.:-( Is there a way to prevent this? I thaw it by placing the bags in a bowl on the counter until they are mostly thawed. Then the milk goes into our freshly washed glass milk jar in the fridge. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Mine always separates


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If your freezer is frostless, they go through a freeze/thaw cycle. The milk (unless buried in frozen food) can be affected by the cycles. Our old chest freezer does not do the frostless thing (I have to chip out the frost) and that milk isn't as lumpy, plus the colostrum thaws nicer.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We have good deep freezers and don't have a problem with our milk separating... That is very interesting to know! ^


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Someone here mentioned using a stick blender to re-incorporate the milk fat.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I havent tried it but on the last post like this someone said they mix a table spoon of baking soda in with the milk and it prevents this.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

It seems like the milk in the barn freezer is doing this. All of the milk in the freezers in the house are fine. And none of them have been unplugged at all..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is your barn freezer set colder or warmer than your home freezers?


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

My barn freezer is probably much colder. The barn was at 0 to 5 degrees quite often over the last month.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ok. So it isn't even your freezer at work here but the cold temps. You may not want to keep milk in that freezer during the colder months.


----------



## Tapsmom (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks. I was wondering if that was the issue.


----------

